# Rainshadow SU 1569



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys I'm trying to find a rainshadow SU 1569 but many places have quit carrying them any ideas on where I could fine one? Also if i can't find the SU series of the 1569 has anybody tried the new SUR series 1569 or 1567?
thnx


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

have you tried fishsticks4u ??? I know they are in the middle of an ownership change but they are a big rainshadow dealer and can usually get you what you want.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

ffemtreed said:


> have you tried fishsticks4u ??? I know they are in the middle of an ownership change but they are a big rainshadow dealer and can usually get you what you want.


WHOA? Really? Who's buying fishsticks4u?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

skunk king said:


> WHOA? Really? Who's buying fishsticks4u?


Yeah, WTF mate? Robert and Ray are still the owners last I heard. 

Oh, and they don't have them. They have the new SUR1569's but none of the old ones. 

Drumboy I can't remember if I mentioned how the SUR's are in the PM's, but they're heavy. Way heavier than the old style SU's. Try PM'ing Wayne Fowlkes too. He may have an old 1569 in his shop. I know he has the complete line of new SUR's, but he's in Va Beach, which is a ways from you.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I'll be damned :

Good Morning RodMaker's, 
It is an honor and a privilege to announce that my company, Scott's Custom Rods, has recently acquired FishSticks4U. Most of you are familiar with FishSticks4U, as they have been a respected and valued sponsor on this board for many years. We are very excited about the consolidation of these two companies, as it will allow us to serve the rod building community in a more efficient and complete manner. As a former FishSticks4U client, I can speak for all of us when I say that the industry will miss the involvement of Robert, and Ray....they built a very reputable business, and we hope to build upon the success Robert & Ray achieved, and grow FishSticks to the next level. For the moment, nothing will change in terms of what's carried in our inventory, however we will be expanding and adding to the already extensive lineup of products that FishSticks4U became so well known for. 
Again, we are very excited about this new undertaking, and hope that all of you who were loyal FishSticks clients will continue to be so. And for those of you who have never purchased from FishSticks before, we invite you to give us a try. 

If any of you have any questions or comments regarding this acquisition/merger, or suggestions about products you would like to see added to our lineup, please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have. 

Best Regards, 

Scott Parsons


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow- I was just in the shop talking to Ray last Friday- he didn't mention anything, but I guess that is standard procedure in a merger.

Does this mean the local shop is closing down ? I suppose it does, which will really bite- I liked being able to go there and pick out blanks and supplies.

I do know Scott Parsons- met him at the rod show in NC. Knowledgeable guy, and his wife is pretty sharp too, but hate to see the fishsticks shop close down, if that is what is happening.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, the convenience of the shop being there was great. This really sucks to put it bluntly. Apparently the shop moved either this past weekend or will be moving the next weekend. Look over on Tom Kirkman's site, there's a thread about it. That's where I pulled that from.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Yeah, the convenience of the shop being there was great. This really sucks to put it bluntly. Apparently the shop moved either this past weekend or will be moving the next weekend. Look over on Tom Kirkman's site, there's a thread about it. That's where I pulled that from.


Looks like it will be moving this weekend- I may give them a call to see if I can run by and stock up on stuff before it all gets moved.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Let me know what you find out, because I may do the same.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Drumboy,

I've still got 5 of 'em on hand, shoot me a PM if you want one.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Walt check yer PM's mate.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> Looks like it will be moving this weekend- I may give them a call to see if I can run by and stock up on stuff before it all gets moved.


Dang it, I'm going out of town. This sucks.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*It's official*

went by the fishsticks shop- managed to get a last minute deal done- but they are now closed- inventory ships out to NC in the morning.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Where is scott parson's shop going to be in NC?*

Where is scott parson's shop going to be in NC?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> went by the fishsticks shop- managed to get a last minute deal done- but they are now closed- inventory ships out to NC in the morning.


Any word on what the reason for this change was?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Any word on what the reason for this change was?


I believe Ray bought a retirement home closer to the beach, and is selling the house and land where the shop is located.

They have both (Robert and Ray) been at it for quite awhile, and are looking forward to relaxing a bit.

They were great to me, and I wish them all the best.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> I believe Ray bought a retirement home closer to the beach, and is selling the house and land where the shop is located.
> 
> They have both (Robert and Ray) been at it for quite awhile, and are looking forward to relaxing a bit.
> 
> They were great to me, and I wish them all the best.


Amen. Going to miss those guys. They were simply awesome to work with and gave me a ton of info. Really going to miss them.


----------

